# Vaping and Tummies



## Spongebob

Anyone else have a niggly tummy that vaping aggravates? I have even made some lifestyle changes like switching from normal to rooibos tea, to avoid the caffeine, and switched to vaping 5mg, down from 12mg, unflavored to assess if the flavors or nicotine aggravate it but still no joy  After vaping my tummy gets really angry and most times I have to visit the loo. It's difficult to describe, it's pain, cramping, indigestion, funny noises, all combined. Just remembered , I also burp a lot after vaping  it also seems to happen in bouts, flaring up for a good while and then for a looong time it's OK again?

Then again, besides vaping, most other activities also upset my tummy.....drinking tea, eating, wearing undies too tight, etc etc etc  I currently use alkaline powder and omeprazole daily but doesn't really seem to help?

Maybe some of the medically minded can weigh in here? IBS? Functional Dyspepsia? (Dr Google ) 




Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Have you tried something like Buscopan? Sorts my tummy out anytime it rears it's ugly head. Also, I drink lots of alkaline water since I started vaping again.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Spongebob

Viper_SA said:


> Have you tried something like Buscopan? Sorts my tummy out anytime it rears it's ugly head. Also, I drink lots of alkaline water since I started vaping again.


Alkaline water?

Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

Spongebob said:


> Alkaline water?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk






Not sure but maybe its this that @Viper_SA is referring to

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru

I’m not sure how old you are @Spongebob but it sounds like you may benefit from a gastroscopy or a colonoscopy... you should pay your doctor a visit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 10


----------



## Munro31

Sounds like it's not a vaping issue, as it's not a constant problem, unless you don't vape daily? Best is visiting a Dr, you might have IBS or something in that line

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

How does vape affect the tummy? It only goes to the lungs and out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor

@Spongebob what PG/VG ratio do you vape ?

I am not pointing the finger at PG but if you DIY, mix yourself up some Max VG juice (no PG and VG nicotine then your usual concentrates) and try that and see if the problem persists.

regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

@Spongebob Since so many other things affect your tummy as well, I doubt that it's vaping related. However, you could try this. After your next puff, ask someone to put you over your should and rub your back.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

I have a problem, every morning at 06:00 I drop the mother load.... the problem is not that it is daily at the same time, the problem is that over weekends I only wake up at 08:00.... 

Back to being serious... If I use 50/50 juice for more than 2 days straight, it runs like a flood... Now I have not tested if it is due to the 50/50 ratio or due to the higher nic content. But as I dont want to experience any of it again, I will not take one on the chin for science and just stick to my 70/30 max 6mg nic... 

But same can be said with Ina Paarmans Spice, some I can eat to my hearts content, others immobilize me for 24 hours.. so maybe a visit to the Dr will be a good suggestion if it is not just the vape juice but other factors as well.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stranger

Saying that you are not ingesting the chemicals is true, however it is still entering the blood and lymph system which in turn services every single part of your body

See extract below:

*But what about skin penetration?*
Let me be clear: propylene glycol is one of the ingredients that penetrates skin but “absorption through the skin is minimal.” Since PG itself is safe to ingest (it’s either excreted in the urine or it breaks down in the blood to form lactic acid, which is naturally produced by your body, toxicity isn’t really an issue. The only cases where PG getting into the blood stream caused a problem occurred when PG-containing creams where applied to large areas of burned skin. That makes sense since burned skin would be missing the outer protective layer. In these cases mild lactic acidosis and serum hyperosmolality were observed. There are certainly no problems when low levels of PG are applied to healthy, intact skin.

and I am just using PG as an example. If it can penetrate skin then it surely will pass through the alveoli and into the blood stream.

Different concentrations will have a differing reaction. Maybe max VG will constipate you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## takatatak

Diarrhea and stomach cramps are symptoms of nicotine poisoning... I assume you're getting too much nicotine in your bloodstream in a short period of time which is maybe nice for the buzz you get but evidently not so nice for your body based on the exhibited symptoms. I'm not saying it's definitely the case but nausea, stomach ache & diarrhea are some of the symptoms listed for nicotine poisoning.

Nicotine Poisoning: Can You Overdose?

Maybe try slowing down a little bit in your vaping sessions or alternatively try reducing your nicotine strength even further.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Spongebob said:


> Anyone else have a niggly tummy that vaping aggravates? I have even made some lifestyle changes like switching from normal to rooibos tea, to avoid the caffeine, and switched to vaping 5mg, down from 12mg, unflavored to assess if the flavors or nicotine aggravate it but still no joy  After vaping my tummy gets really angry and most times I have to visit the loo. It's difficult to describe, it's pain, cramping, indigestion, funny noises, all combined. Just remembered , I also burp a lot after vaping  it also seems to happen in bouts, flaring up for a good while and then for a looong time it's OK again?
> 
> Then again, besides vaping, most other activities also upset my tummy.....drinking tea, eating, wearing undies too tight, etc etc etc  I currently use alkaline powder and omeprazole daily but doesn't really seem to help?
> 
> Maybe some of the medically minded can weigh in here? IBS? Functional Dyspepsia? (Dr Google )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk



Nicotine is a stimulant, it doesn't have to be poisoning it can literally just be your body's reaction to the stimulant. Nicotine and caffeine have both been studied to aggravate all kinds of digestive issues in people. The burping points directly on the surface level to acid reflux. You're already on prescribed medication so assume you have a doctor else I'll tell you to go get a check up. You maybe have to cut way down or give up completely.

*edit

Just reread your post, you said you tried it without nicotine I think its not clear. Anyways, you may still be irritating your sinuses which are dumping mucus down in to your stomach which will irritate your digestive tract (and any pre-existing issues), you may be allergic to the PG or VG, vaping too much, not cleaning your cotton etc enough.

*edit 2

If you haven't seen a doctor please go for a check up, the symptoms you describe and their triggers could literally be anything (some serious some not).

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*What Do I Need to Make Alkaline Water?*
You’ll need a 2 liter of soda water (just carbonated water), and a bottle of plain Milk of Magnesia. That’s it. And the cool thing: this will make a concentrate- you only have to add 2 Tablespoons (one ounce) per gallon of drinking water. So this concentrated solution is enough to treat over 36 gallons of water! And it tastes *great*.







*How Does It Work?*
The plain Milk of Magnesia (or magnesium hydroxide) is normally sold as a laxative, because the body isn’t able to effectively break the bond between the magnesium and hydroxide atoms. Because the body can’t break it down, the magnesium is not absorbed and it triggers a quick exit, which is why it’s such an effective laxative.

But have no fear! This recipe is relies on a simple chemical reaction to create a highly absorbent form of magnesium. How does it work? The carbon infused in the water (carbonated!) bonds with the magnesium, and creates magnesium bicarbonate. If you remember chemistry class, it would look like this:

Mg(OH)2 + 2CO2 —> Mg(HCO3)2
https://gwens-nest.com/alkaline-water-recipe/

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## mrh

Spongebob said:


> Anyone else have a niggly tummy that vaping aggravates? I have even made some lifestyle changes like switching from normal to rooibos tea, to avoid the caffeine, and switched to vaping 5mg, down from 12mg, unflavored to assess if the flavors or nicotine aggravate it but still no joy  After vaping my tummy gets really angry and most times I have to visit the loo. It's difficult to describe, it's pain, cramping, indigestion, funny noises, all combined. Just remembered , I also burp a lot after vaping  it also seems to happen in bouts, flaring up for a good while and then for a looong time it's OK again?
> 
> Then again, besides vaping, most other activities also upset my tummy.....drinking tea, eating, wearing undies too tight, etc etc etc  I currently use alkaline powder and omeprazole daily but doesn't really seem to help?
> 
> Maybe some of the medically minded can weigh in here? IBS? Functional Dyspepsia? (Dr Google )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk


My instinct is that you have a stress, IBS issue and you are connecting it to the vaping, but it's probably just plain stress. I have had IBS my whole adult life, but recently (4 months or so) been vastly improved by probiotics (which I was prescribed for another ailment)- even though Ive been vaping like a mad woman. Havent had any more tummy issues. Good luck

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis

mrh said:


> My instinct is that you have a stress, IBS issue and you are connecting it to the vaping, but it's probably just plain stress. I have had IBS my whole adult life, but recently (4 months or so) been vastly improved by probiotics (which I was prescribed for another ailment)- even though Ive been vaping like a mad woman. Havent had any more tummy issues. Good luck


I would agree, my wife has suffered with IBS for at least 10 years and it rearing up in @Spongebob's case i am pretty sure is not connected to vaping but it's just got worse while he happens to vape!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis

I am an undercover investigator employed for a major tobacco manufacturer and just to let you know on every news channel and newsprint globally the headlines in the morning will be "Vaping causes IBS and chronic stomach conditions!" Not really, but it does make you wonder where they get half their crap from!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## mrh

Timwis said:


> I would agree, my wife has suffered with IBS for at least 10 years and it rearing up in @Spongebob's case i am pretty sure is not connected to vaping but it's just got worse while he happens to vape!


Ive learnt through being alone through lockdown that I have certain insecure patterns of thinking which I am busy deconstructing. One of them comes from the guilt (i think) of the pleasure of vaping (read conditioning bullshit here) and so I have often attributed ailments to vaping where I now realize there was no real connection.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis

mrh said:


> Ive learnt through being alone through lockdown that I have certain insecure patterns of thinking which I am busy deconstructing. One of them comes from the guilt (i think) of the pleasure of vaping (read conditioning bullshit here) and so I have often attributed ailments to vaping where I now realize there was no real connection.


Understandable, in such times of isolation the mind works overtime and their will never be enough understanding or consideration towards mental well-being!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Resistance

zadiac said:


> How does vape affect the tummy? It only goes to the lungs and out.


But then it enters the bloodstream and circulates through the body. The weaker or should I say sensitive organs might suffer the wrath of the mysterious cloud


----------



## Resistance

Rub some vape juice on the inside of your elbow. Wait a few mins and see what happens. You'll soon know if it's the vape juice that irritates your system.
From there you can decide what's your next step. Seeing a medical professional (with an open mind) should be the next step.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168

The only tummy issues I get from vaping is seeing the high prices of gear that I can't afford...

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4 | Can relate 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Timwis said:


> I am an undercover investigator employed for a major tobacco manufacturer and just to let you know on every news channel and newsprint globally the headlines in the morning will be "Vaping causes IBS and chronic stomach conditions!" Not really, but it does make you wonder where they get half their crap from!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## baksteen8168

Just thinking out loud here, but I hope OP doesn't start vooping... Seems like that would put @Spongebob in an infinite loop confining him on top of the porcelain scooter till his vape runs dry / batteries runs flat

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Spongebob

Thanks peeps for all the valued feedback! Will certainly consider all of it. For those that mentioned IBS, please advise what treatment options were prescribed or do you take? I would also not rule out stress because my daily 9-5 being a professional/private banker certainly does come with a motherload of stress.....

On a sidenote, I did mix a batch of max VG (13/87) and it does seem to be much better on the tummy, so PG could also contribute?

Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

I know a guy who gets the runs whenever he vapes white chocolate. Who really knows how these things work...
I just want to sh!t myself when I see some of the gear and juice prices

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac

Resistance said:


> But then it enters the bloodstream and circulates through the body. The weaker or should I say sensitive organs might suffer the wrath of the mysterious cloud



Point taken.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Spongebob said:


> Thanks peeps for all the valued feedback! Will certainly consider all of it. For those that mentioned IBS, please advise what treatment options were prescribed or do you take? I would also not rule out stress because my daily 9-5 being a professional/private banker certainly does come with a motherload of stress.....
> 
> On a sidenote, I did mix a batch of max VG (13/87) and it does seem to be much better on the tummy, so PG could also contribute?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk


I’m sure you could see this coming. Are you sure it’s not from the cookies?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## vicTor

Spongebob said:


> Thanks peeps for all the valued feedback! Will certainly consider all of it. For those that mentioned IBS, please advise what treatment options were prescribed or do you take? I would also not rule out stress because my daily 9-5 being a professional/private banker certainly does come with a motherload of stress.....
> 
> On a sidenote, I did mix a batch of max VG (13/87) and it does seem to be much better on the tummy, so PG could also contribute?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk



hi thanks for the info on the max VG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavyH

https://www.vapingpost.com/2021/01/15/does-vaping-regularly-cause-leaky-gut-syndrome/

There was this article recently, but (as always) more than one study with different results. Unsurprisingly, the British one was less critical of vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spongebob

Stranger said:


> Saying that you are not ingesting the chemicals is true, however it is still entering the blood and lymph system which in turn services every single part of your body
> 
> See extract below:
> 
> *But what about skin penetration?*
> Let me be clear: propylene glycol is one of the ingredients that penetrates skin but “absorption through the skin is minimal.” Since PG itself is safe to ingest (it’s either excreted in the urine or it breaks down in the blood to form lactic acid, which is naturally produced by your body, toxicity isn’t really an issue. The only cases where PG getting into the blood stream caused a problem occurred when PG-containing creams where applied to large areas of burned skin. That makes sense since burned skin would be missing the outer protective layer. In these cases mild lactic acidosis and serum hyperosmolality were observed. There are certainly no problems when low levels of PG are applied to healthy, intact skin.
> 
> and I am just using PG as an example. If it can penetrate skin then it surely will pass through the alveoli and into the blood stream.
> 
> Different concentrations will have a differing reaction. Maybe max VG will constipate you.


And as suggested, I have been very constipated the last couple of days 

Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Spongebob said:


> And as suggested, I have been very constipated the last couple of days
> 
> Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk


What allergies do you have that you know about???


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Spongebob said:


> Anyone else have a niggly tummy that vaping aggravates? I have even made some lifestyle changes like switching from normal to rooibos tea, to avoid the caffeine, and switched to vaping 5mg, down from 12mg, unflavored to assess if the flavors or nicotine aggravate it but still no joy  After vaping my tummy gets really angry and most times I have to visit the loo. It's difficult to describe, it's pain, cramping, indigestion, funny noises, all combined. Just remembered , I also burp a lot after vaping  it also seems to happen in bouts, flaring up for a good while and then for a looong time it's OK again?
> 
> Then again, besides vaping, most other activities also upset my tummy.....drinking tea, eating, wearing undies too tight, etc etc etc  I currently use alkaline powder and omeprazole daily but doesn't really seem to help?
> 
> Maybe some of the medically minded can weigh in here? IBS? Functional Dyspepsia? (Dr Google )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk


I have some of the same issues now for over a month. And it also feels vape related. Some days I cant even vape. it burns my throat, taste funny etc. And this is juices I vaped for years, same nic etc.
Even went to Dr two weeks ago as I struggled to breathe, they did all kinds of tests and could not find problem, so again I'm back to thinking its vape related.
A client of mine also started having problems. He is an old man and went back to ciggies and within a day felt better.

Edit
Since I joined this forum you often see people all of a sudden selling all their stuff and saying medical reasons. Unfortunately they never came and told us what problems they were experiencing. Maybe scared of the backlash.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Spongebob

Resistance said:


> What allergies do you have that you know about???


Only medicine allergies and beestings

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Chickenstrip

https://www.google.com/search?q=eff...30l4j0i390.12807j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Darius1332

IBS or doctor speak for we have no idea what is wrong but your stomach hates you...

Have had it for years now and there is no pattern or help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

@Spongebob I've just come across something interesting - a claim that VG and PG affect the gut. Read here.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stranger

On youtube I saw that Vaping with Vic has a vid that talks about his problems with his intestine. He mentions IBS and Crohn's and his interaction with his Drs. 

No mention at all of a link with vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DavyH

Hooked said:


> @Spongebob I've just come across something interesting - a claim that VG and PG affect the gut. Read here.



The researchers exposed gut cells directly to vapour. How exactly does this mimic real-life usage?

This is the reverse of one of the oldest jokes in the book: for all the good those suppositories did, I should have stuck them up my arse.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance

Spongebob said:


> Only medicine allergies and beestings
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk





Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> I have some of the same issues now for over a month. And it also feels vape related. Some days I cant even vape. it burns my throat, taste funny etc. And this is juices I vaped for years, same nic etc.
> Even went to Dr two weeks ago as I struggled to breathe, they did all kinds of tests and could not find problem, so again I'm back to thinking its vape related.
> A client of mine also started having problems. He is an old man and went back to ciggies and within a day felt better.
> 
> Edit
> Since I joined this forum you often see people all of a sudden selling all their stuff and saying medical reasons. Unfortunately they never came and told us what problems they were experiencing. Maybe scared of the backlash.


 I've been vaping 100%PG juice for about a month. Tobacco seems to be the best flavour because it hides the hospital tase to an extent. Most of not all the symptoms I had disappeared almost instantly.(in about two days) I knew what my issue was I just refused to acknowledge it because there wasn't much choice when buying VG. And as for going back to smoking... You'll feel better the first few days ,but that's just the first few days. All the other days that the chemical build up starts getting worse and starts affecting you and you wonder why did I start smoking again. So PG it is for me

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## zadiac

@Spongebob
Fixed your thread title for you. Sorry, just couldn't look at that word anymore. It was haunting me in my sleep....lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## fbb1964

In relation to vaping and allergies. Perhaps a PG allergy but the symptoms are different? Small doses of either PG or VG won't trigger the allergy. But remember this is an allergy and not the actual Ingredient being harmful in any way. PG, VG and concentrate are very safe food grade products by themselves. Nicotine at the diluted levels we vape it are as safe as drinking a cup of coffee. And why vaping is 95% safer than smoking!

https://www.ecigarettedirect.co.uk/ashtray-blog/2017/02/vapers-pg-allergy-sensitivity.html

Me personally? I've had problems with nasty diverticulitis flare ups (same as IBS) all my life regular hospital admissions the lot. Since I've started vaping 4 years ago it's completely absent. My reasoning? Being a heavy ex smoker and getting tons of chemicals thru cigarettes it weakens the immune system and the same chemicals also spreads thru your body system and undoubtably causes mayhem with your health. Not so since vaping. Stress and IBS goes hand in hand. As does IBS and incorrect diet.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Spongebob

Resistance said:


> I've been vaping 100%PG juice for about a month. Tobacco seems to be the best flavour because it hides the hospital tase to an extent. Most of not all the symptoms I had disappeared almost instantly.(in about two days) I knew what my issue was I just refused to acknowledge it because there wasn't much choice when buying VG. And as for going back to smoking... You'll feel better the first few days ,but that's just the first few days. All the other days that the chemical build up starts getting worse and starts affecting you and you wonder why did I start smoking again. So PG it is for me


Am I reading correctly? 100% PG juice? 

Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Spongebob said:


> Am I reading correctly? 100% PG juice?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk


It gets better with time..like a beer and cake

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Spongebob

ok, coming back to this, I have been vaping unflavored for a while now and the tummy is a 100 times better  but as soon as I vape flavored it acts up again, so what's up with that???  so it seems the flavor additives upset my tummy? Does anyone know of a natural way to flavor juice? Unflavored can become a bit boring???  like maybe adding a drop of lemon juice to a bottle of unfavored or something similar?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Spongebob said:


> ok, coming back to this, I have been vaping unflavored for a while now and the tummy is a 100 times better  but as soon as I vape flavored it acts up again, so what's up with that???  so it seems the flavor additives upset my tummy? Does anyone know of a natural way to flavor juice? Unflavored can become a bit boring???  like maybe adding a drop of lemon juice to a bottle of unfavored or something similar?



Let us know if you try it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Spongebob said:


> ok, coming back to this, I have been vaping unflavored for a while now and the tummy is a 100 times better  but as soon as I vape flavored it acts up again, so what's up with that???  so it seems the flavor additives upset my tummy? Does anyone know of a natural way to flavor juice? Unflavored can become a bit boring???  like maybe adding a drop of lemon juice to a bottle of unfavored or something similar?



Challenging!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Spongebob said:


> ok, coming back to this, I have been vaping unflavored for a while now and the tummy is a 100 times better  but as soon as I vape flavored it acts up again, so what's up with that???  so it seems the flavor additives upset my tummy? Does anyone know of a natural way to flavor juice? Unflavored can become a bit boring???  like maybe adding a drop of lemon juice to a bottle of unfavored or something similar?


Try unsweetened flavoured juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Spongebob said:


> ok, coming back to this, I have been vaping unflavored for a while now and the tummy is a 100 times better  but as soon as I vape flavored it acts up again, so what's up with that???  so it seems the flavor additives upset my tummy? Does anyone know of a natural way to flavor juice? Unflavored can become a bit boring???  like maybe adding a drop of lemon juice to a bottle of unfavored or something similar?


Is it all and any flavours like fruit and desserts and tobaccos or a particular one?

I personally tend to avoid desserts because I’m allergic to peanuts and in a lot of desserts and coffees they put an ingredient called AP (acetyl pyrazine) which is a natural nut derivative and it affects my tastebuds and I taste nothing pretty soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Paul33 said:


> Is it all and any flavours like fruit and desserts and tobaccos or a particular one?
> 
> I personally tend to avoid desserts because I’m allergic to peanuts and in a lot of desserts and coffees they put an ingredient called AP (acetyl pyrazine) which is a natural nut derivative and it affects my tastebuds and I taste nothing pretty soon.



@Paul33 If it initiated an allergic response that could be medically dangerous, couldn't it? I've come across two (I think) coffees, which had warnings on the bottle about nut allergies. One would think that all juice which contains acetyl pyrazine should contain a warning.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

Hooked said:


> @Paul33 If it initiated an allergic response that could be medically dangerous, couldn't it? I've come across two (I think) coffees, which had warnings on the bottle about nut allergies. One would think that all juice which contains acetyl pyrazine should contain a warning.


It definitely could be dangerous @Hooked but I think it’s such a tiny amount in the juice that it only had a tiny affect if that makes sense but it definitely did have an affect.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spongebob

Paul33 said:


> Is it all and any flavours like fruit and desserts and tobaccos or a particular one?
> 
> I personally tend to avoid desserts because I’m allergic to peanuts and in a lot of desserts and coffees they put an ingredient called AP (acetyl pyrazine) which is a natural nut derivative and it affects my tastebuds and I taste nothing pretty soon.


Hi Paul, sweet or sour yes. I haven't vaped tobacco in a while so maybe should give it a try  I know for a fact I can't vape anything to sour or sweet and I avoid mint and icy vapes like the plague  not that I don't like it, I do, but if you want me to voop gimme some of those 

Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spongebob

Resistance said:


> Try unsweetened flavoured juice.


Where would I find? 

Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Spongebob said:


> Hi Paul, sweet or sour yes. I haven't vaped tobacco in a while so maybe should give it a try  I know for a fact I can't vape anything to sour or sweet and I avoid mint and icy vapes like the plague  not that I don't like it, I do, but if you want me to voop gimme some of those
> 
> Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk


Have you tried eliminating foods as well to see if that’s anything? I’ve discovered recently that I’m lactose intolerant so now no more cheese or chocolate etc (I’ve always drunk black coffee so that was easy) and since then I’ve been absolutely fine!

I ate 2 Romany creams day before yesterday, I felt like the alien was going to explode out of me like I was Ridley herself!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

Paul33 said:


> Have you tried eliminating foods as well to see if that’s anything? I’ve discovered recently that I’m lactose intolerant so now no more cheese or chocolate etc (I’ve always drunk black coffee so that was easy) and since then I’ve been absolutely fine!
> 
> I ate 2 Romany creams day before yesterday, I felt like the alien was going to explode out of me like I was Ridley herself!


Coconut???


----------



## Resistance

Spongebob said:


> Where would I find?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk


Not sure but the artificial stuff always made me sick. So in essence I don't even drink coke anymore.

I am experimenting with something because I have allergies. When I find something conclusive I would gladly share it with you.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Resistance said:


> Coconut???


Maybe because I never eat any other coconut but I think it might have been the choc centre cream stuff and if there was a milk powder in the there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spongebob

Paul33 said:


> Have you tried eliminating foods as well to see if that’s anything? I’ve discovered recently that I’m lactose intolerant so now no more cheese or chocolate etc (I’ve always drunk black coffee so that was easy) and since then I’ve been absolutely fine!
> 
> I ate 2 Romany creams day before yesterday, I felt like the alien was going to explode out of me like I was Ridley herself!


Curious, how did you discover it? 

Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Spongebob said:


> Curious, how did you discover it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk


More trial and error than anything else. When I would get a sore stomach I would think what I’ve eaten that day and work backwards from there. I was eating super clean at the time so milk based foods was a natural choice to try cutting out. I cut them all out and problem solved. I use lactose free cheese now and if I make a sauce I use lactose free milk. Problem solved.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

